# Changing visa status from Student to Work



## touseefakhtar

Dear All

My situation is that i am doing masters degree in Germany, while i am studying, i have been offered a job from a company in Germany and i have already signed a contract with them. But my problem is, i will have to change my visa status from student to work visa in order to work full time with my company.

I would like to know if it is possible, as i was told that it is possible if i take my contract to Auslander Buro and show them them that i have offered a job and i am interested to change my visa.

Please confirm if it is possible or what would be the procedure. I have heard that it is possible, but don't know how.

I can quit masters for my job. As it is a good opportunity for me.

Your help will be appreciated greatly.


----------



## Nononymous

Don't in fact know. Best advice would be to make an appointment at the Ausländerbehörde and ask them if it's possible.

Signing the contract before knowing whether you could change your visa was a little premature on your part, but then it was also silly of the company to write one up without first knowing your status. An offer letter might have been sufficient to obtain a work permit.


----------



## ALKB

touseefakhtar said:


> Dear All
> 
> My situation is that i am doing masters degree in Germany, while i am studying, i have been offered a job from a company in Germany and i have already signed a contract with them. But my problem is, i will have to change my visa status from student to work visa in order to work full time with my company.
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible, as i was told that it is possible if i take my contract to Auslander Buro and show them them that i have offered a job and i am interested to change my visa.
> 
> Please confirm if it is possible or what would be the procedure. I have heard that it is possible, but don't know how.
> 
> I can quit masters for my job. As it is a good opportunity for me.
> 
> Your help will be appreciated greatly.


It is possible in principle but whether a work permit will be granted will be up to the Federal Department of Employment. Don't expect a speedy process.

How much of your Masters do you have left?

It will be much, much easier to finish your Masters, apply for the post study work permit and start full time work then. The post study work permit can also lead to settlement quicker if all requirements are met.


----------



## touseefakhtar

ALKB said:


> It is possible in principle but whether a work permit will be granted will be up to the Federal Department of Employment. Don't expect a speedy process.
> 
> How much of your Masters do you have left?
> 
> It will be much, much easier to finish your Masters, apply for the post study work permit and start full time work then. The post study work permit can also lead to settlement quicker if all requirements are met.


I still have one and a half years left, since the opportunity is really good, so I don't want to miss the chance, the company is also good. I have heard from one of my friend that some one changed his visa already, he was also doing masters but got a job and he was able to change it easily. Need to know the steps..


----------



## beppi

Contact the Ausländerbehörde and ask!


----------



## touseefakhtar

beppi said:


> Contact the Ausländerbehörde and ask!


Yes, thats what i am planning to go to them with all my paper work and discuss my case with them.

Thanks for you support guys!!


----------



## crashhold

Hi I have the same problem... Any solution ? What did the aliens office suggested ?


----------



## touseefakhtar

Hello,

Thanks for the question, I have already changed my visa. The Auslanderburo wanted me to cancel my admission from the university and provide them ex-matriculation letter with my passport and contract from the company. 

Let me know if you need further help. But the thing is, it is possible to change for sure.


----------



## myasir

touseefakhtar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the question, I have already changed my visa. The Auslanderburo wanted me to cancel my admission from the university and provide them ex-matriculation letter with my passport and contract from the company.
> 
> Let me know if you need further help. But the thing is, it is possible to change for sure.


Congrats dear brother on your success. I am also thinking to enter germany for my Masters but will try to change my visa if i get any solid job offer. Please clarify following queries:

1. If you do not know german do you have possibility of getting job in germany during your masters studies?
2. My main objective is to get permanent job in germany. Is there any possibility of a getting a german job offer while residing outside germany. I think in that case we can apply for a work permit visa directly. if you think it is feasible, how to find job while residing outside germany? do you know some good job websites or companies for this purpose?
3. What is the average living cost and average starting salary for a university graduate?
4. Last thing, what is this ex-matriculation letter by the way?


----------



## beppi

1. As a university drop-out with no or little language skills, you will have huge problems finding a job (and getting a work visa). Better finish your classes - a degree from a German university automatically gives you an work permit - and that puts you in the job market on the same level as a EU citizen!
2. Read my reply to your other posting with this question.
3. The starting salary depends on your major, the industry and company, and of course any prior experience (even if it is only internships during your studies). It can range from EUR12000/year to EUR50000/year (30-50% of this will be deducted for tax and compulsory contributions).
Living costs obviously depend on your lifestyle choices and can range from EUR700/month (poverty level) to EUR10000/month or more.
4. An ex-matriculation letter is a document stating that you are not student any more.


----------



## massoudas

*info request*



touseefakhtar said:


> Yes, thats what i am planning to go to them with all my paper work and discuss my case with them.
> 
> Thanks for you support guys!!


Hi there!
I am standing where you were 2 years ago,, so please tell me how did it go?
Could you change your visa status?
Have a pleasant day
Massoud
massoudrmzATgmailDOTcom


----------



## asnos.nadiros

*Need help!*



touseefakhtar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the question, I have already changed my visa. The Auslanderburo wanted me to cancel my admission from the university and provide them ex-matriculation letter with my passport and contract from the company.
> 
> Let me know if you need further help. But the thing is, it is possible to change for sure.



Congratulation bro!
Well, actually I have the same case as yours... I am intending to study the next october... but I got a job offer from a company (Long term),,, Would you help me with the steps that I should do please!
You can contact me on my whatsapp or viber if you want: [removed by moderator] email: [removed by moderator] 
Thanks in advance bro.


----------



## Minabanoo

Where are living? Are you also fluent in German?


----------



## Minabanoo

Hi Masoud! Have you found any further info? were you able to change it?


----------



## marya.ba

touseefakhtar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the question, I have already changed my visa. The Auslanderburo wanted me to cancel my admission from the university and provide them ex-matriculation letter with my passport and contract from the company.
> 
> Let me know if you need further help. But the thing is, it is possible to change for sure.


Hi
i have the same situation as you had before, i am studying my Master in 2 semester and have a full-time job offer. I should change my visa status to work permit. is it possible to do so inland and if yes, how is the procedure.
thank you in advance


----------



## tonyvenad

touseefakhtar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the question, I have already changed my visa. The Auslanderburo wanted me to cancel my admission from the university and provide them ex-matriculation letter with my passport and contract from the company.
> 
> Let me know if you need further help. But the thing is, it is possible to change for sure.


Hello , I need to know about the procedures and where should I contact....
I am in the same situation . I got job offer during my studies.

I need to know , what are the formalities and where you are from ..., which may affect the formalities . 
Whether is there any salary scale for getting the job visa.
How long the process takes 
Do we need to exit form Germany for changing the visa permit
If you don't mind can you provide me your contact or fb id...?


----------



## waqas.ahmed

*Need guidance for converting student visa to work visa.*



touseefakhtar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the question, I have already changed my visa. The Auslanderburo wanted me to cancel my admission from the university and provide them ex-matriculation letter with my passport and contract from the company.
> 
> Let me know if you need further help. But the thing is, it is possible to change for sure.


Asalam o Alikum Tauseef Akhtar, (touseefakhtar)

I need help and guidance, I got a job offer and I want to change my student visa into work visa, please tell me the steps which i should take before i go to auslander behordhe.
It will be a great help if you tell me.

Regards
Waqas


----------



## waqas.ahmed

*help in urgency*

Hello touseefakhtar.

Please ping me..or contact me, I am in urgency of some advice, please send me ur contact email, phone number in private message.

Wasalam
Waqas


----------



## beppi

Student visa and work visa are two different items. Thus you need to apply for a work visa and, after that is approved, cancel the student one. Getting a work visa as non-EU-citizen is not easy. It is best you contact your Ausländeramt for requirements and procedure.


----------



## waqas.ahmed

beppi said:


> Student visa and work visa are two different items. Thus you need to apply for a work visa and, after that is approved, cancel the student one. Getting a work visa as non-EU-citizen is not easy. It is best you contact your Ausländeramt for requirements and procedure.



Company will be supporting me...it will sponsor my visa, so i should contact auslanderbehordhe or company should do it for me.

Regards


----------



## beppi

Yes, exactly!


----------



## anis86

I am doing a PhD now, but signed a part time contract with a company. My students residence status allows me to work only 120 days a year though, so I am also thinking about changing my status by getting a work residence permit would give me the liberty to work as much as I please. HOWEVER, I do not want to give up my PhD, so is it possible to carry on my PhD while taking this job. If I get my ex-matriculation to the Ausländerbehörde, does that mean that I will NOT be able to continue my PhD??? Please advise.


----------



## Elizabethbega

*Please help me!*



touseefakhtar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the question, I have already changed my visa. The Auslanderburo wanted me to cancel my admission from the university and provide them ex-matriculation letter with my passport and contract from the company.
> 
> Let me know if you need further help. But the thing is, it is possible to change for sure.



Hello touseefakhtar, how did you do it in the end? Did you provide with the ex-matriculation letter?

Please I need some advice.


----------



## gorli

touseefakhtar said:


> Dear All
> 
> My situation is that i am doing masters degree in Germany, while i am studying, i have been offered a job from a company in Germany and i have already signed a contract with them. But my problem is, i will have to change my visa status from student to work visa in order to work full time with my company.
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible, as i was told that it is possible if i take my contract to Auslander Buro and show them them that i have offered a job and i am interested to change my visa.
> 
> Please confirm if it is possible or what would be the procedure. I have heard that it is possible, but don't know how.
> 
> I can quit masters for my job. As it is a good opportunity for me.
> 
> Your help will be appreciated greatly.


Hello all.

I am in the same situation but i have already finished my first masters, But not from germany. I am currently enrolled in a second masters degree. And i found a employer who wants to offer me a fulltime. How can i change my student status to work permit visa. urgent please


----------



## Nononymous

gorli said:


> I am in the same situation but i have already finished my first masters, But not from germany. I am currently enrolled in a second masters degree. And i found a employer who wants to offer me a fulltime. How can i change my student status to work permit visa. urgent please


Same advice everyone else has been given on this thread: go talk to the Ausländerbehörde. (No idea how one does that under pandemic restrictions.) They and the Arbeitsamt make the decision, they will tell you what to do.


----------



## Ahmad79

touseefakhtar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the question, I have already changed my visa. The Auslanderburo wanted me to cancel my admission from the university and provide them ex-matriculation letter with my passport and contract from the company.
> 
> Let me know if you need further help. But the thing is, it is possible to change for sure.


Hello there, 
I hope everything is going alright with you.
I have a question? i am in the same Situation now, i am studying Master of civil engineering and i got a job in Engineering and building materials testing company as building materials tester, my question is what are the requirements of changing the student Resident permit to work permit 
Thank you


----------

